# IP Address Conflict - How to Fix?



## reddukesnoop (Sep 15, 2009)

I have an ip address conflict message that comes up each time I bring up 3 computers on my network and as soon as you 'click' the message, it goes away and returns almost instantly. The strange part is that the entire network is working just fine, even the PC's that give the message!?

I am honestly not sure whether the conflict is with a particular brand of wireless devices/drivers or that these 3 "ralink" devices are more sensitive to a genuine problem on my network. 2 devices are edimax wireless cards, the other is a zonet usb wireless device. No other wireless cards (trendnet cards, linksys cards, etc) or devices on the network have this problem - only those which use the ralink drivers/software. These 3 cards were the last ones added to the lan and each have shown this problem.

I have searched the internet for others experiencing problems with the ralink drivers but have found no real issues that are common enough to think they relate. On all 3 PC's with this problem, lan and internet connections still work fine as well as all other devices and PC's - no degrade of the lan is apparent. There is just the conflict message that is constantly popping up on thse 3 PC's. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello....have you tried this yet? From the command prompt, type ipconfig/ release then press enter, then try this ipconfig/ renew. If this happens a lot, you might want to consider Manually assign IP from the LAN properties of each computer. Let me know if you want to go this route.


----------



## reddukesnoop (Sep 15, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Hello....have you tried this yet? From the command prompt, type ipconfig/ release then press enter, then try this ipconfig/ renew. If this happens a lot, you might want to consider Manually assign IP from the LAN properties of each computer. Let me know if you want to go this route.


Thanks for your response. Would the ipconfig/ release - renew have the same effect as turning off the router - then turning back on? Also on one of the workstations that is a problem I have manually assigned an ip address. 

Strange thing is that originally another conflict message was popping up again as soon as I closed the previous one. Now I may be able to go hours and not see it - then boom - here it comes again, one after another. 

I am wondering if there is a bad 'node' on the network and these 3 wireless cards/devices picking them up - and the others don't care? 

Also - and this may be important - I am using 3 repeaters at various points in the network. Each repeater has an assigned ip address (150 to 152). Could this be a problem?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your repeaters can be a problem, IP scope need to be a whole lot than what you have specified. I would try to manually assign IP on all your computers and see what happens.


----------



## reddukesnoop (Sep 15, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Your repeaters can be a problem, IP scope need to be a whole lot than what you have specified. I would try to manually assign IP on all your computers and see what happens.


That would be a problem since we have others who use our network at times and I don't think I could deal with having to change their settings every time they walk through the door. Here is a quick shot ipconfig /all:

IP Address: 192.168. 1.112
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168. 1.1
DHCP Server: 192.168. 1.1
DNS Servers: 24.158.96.130
24.158.96.131


----------



## reddukesnoop (Sep 15, 2009)

I remember hearing once that the subnet mask could be changed and this may help in this kind of situation but I have not pursued it ....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

More suggestions - one of these should work "reddukesnoop". Pls. let me know. RD

1.) Your home router is believed to have a faulty DHCP server causing IP conflicts on the home network, upgrading the router firmware may resolve this problem.
2.) You may want to renew the computer IP by using ipconfig /release and renew command. 
3.) You may assign a static IP. 
4.) To find out the other device that is using the same IP, you may have three options. 1) Check the records of DNS or WINS. 2) Disconnect your computer from the network, and then using ping –a command to find another computer host name. 3) You can use ARP –a command to find the Mac address of other device.


----------



## reddukesnoop (Sep 15, 2009)

OK ... so based on what you are saying there is a conflict SOMEWHERE in the network with either the router or a particular node on the network. 

OK ... the problem could then COULD be with a pc (device, etc.) that is not getting the message - and not one of the 3 that are reporting the conflict message (Windows - System Error: There is an IP address conflict with another system on the network).

IF ... that is the case, why is it that only one brand or type of software (RaLink) is reporting the error/conflict? 

OR ... it could be the router that is causing the problem, and NOT and particular pc/network node ... which would make SENSE if it is a firmware issue - the router is 2-3 years old and the newest devices (problems) are reporting the error ... 

OK .. that is where I will go next ... I will check on a firmware upgrade and I do have another router to work with but will have to be configured for the system .... (would be nice to try a NEW router but that is not an option at this point) 

Thanks!!!! Will let you know what I come up with .... will take a while I am sure ...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, it can be diff things. Best you can do is troubleshoot and try a variety of things. Pls. try my suggestions and let me know the outcome.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

If you have anything set with static IP addressing that falls within the routers DHCP scope that can cause this problem, are all devices using DHCP?




> From johnwill:
> 
> Repair duplicate IP address on network issue.
> 
> ...


----------

